# Do you listen to anything while mowing?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you listen to music or podcasts while mowing?

I've been thinking about getting some Bluetooth hearing protection, but part of me really enjoys just simple ear plugs and the sound of the engine drowning out everything but my thoughts.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I always have music playing while I mow. Lately been into The Revivalists and A Boogie With A Hoodie.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I have entertained the same idea from time to time and always come back to your eloquently stated position. Especially with a youngling around, I relish the time with my thoughts.

Part of me also wonders if turning the music/podcast loud enough to be heard over the engine at a reasonable volume wouldn't put it into hearing damage ranges. Those dB thresholds are not terribly high.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I listen to Broadcast Excellence when I do. It's hot with over the ear pro; anxious to see if BT works well. Subscribed.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I've always listened to music. I've been using lg bluetooth headset but one of the ears went out.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I got the 3M Bluetooth enabled hearing protection a few months ago. You can hear quite well. And it really increased my enjoyment. 
I highly recommend them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I got the 3M Bluetooth enabled hearing protection a few months ago. You can hear quite well. And it really increased my enjoyment.
> I highly recommend them.


Which model did you get? I read a lot of reviews that say the volume isn't loud enough.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I always mow while listening to music running a cheap Amazon BT headset (mpows). Even with tunes going, I can get into my own head and navigate thoughts. I just upgraded my home network to a mesh setup so I have coverage over my entire property without any cutting out when I got the outer fringes(tested bandwidth to the corner posts).


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I currently use cheap wire running between them style Bluetooth earbuds under hearing protection head in phones.

I keep looking at IsoTunes or Bluetooth shooting headphones like Walker. Probably pull the trigger once the battery in what I have gets weak.

I find I listen to podcasts louder than music so if thinking podcasts maybe look for something with a high NRR.

With my current basic Bluetooth earbuds, $4 Harbor Freight 17NRR headphones are sufficient with a push mower but on the 24hp riding tractor I find the higher NRR rated 3m headphones necessary or I will max out the volume on podcasts.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Right now I don't listen to anything but the sound of that twin cylinder engine on my lawn tractor.

I really do plan to buy some sort of music system to listen to, but still looking for the right solution.

I wear ear muffs, and the Texas sun makes my head sweat a lot in the summer heat, so....

I have JVC CD player with headsets but that seems like a lot of trouble, plus dust, heat, sweat, etc.

I want those 3M radio headphones, but radio ads are torture, and Bluetooth seems complicated.

Is there a brand of sports headphones that the cool people wear when sweating to the music?

And I don't want Beats or Air Pods, because I would destroy them. Maybe Sony has a solution, BRB!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> I wear ear muffs, and the Texas sun makes my head sweat a lot in the summer heat, so....


This. But, I bought and enjoy this hat that wraps around earmuffs for mowing and shooting which does help. I like it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I like it.


Hmm, I like it too. Thanks for sharing. I like to buy stuff that can serve multiple purposes.

The mannequin head on a rebar spike must have been a marketing intern, though. Just sayin'! :lol:

Somebody who knows what they are doing, in more ways than one, designed that boonie hat.

Yeah.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I got the 3M Bluetooth enabled hearing protection a few months ago. You can hear quite well. And it really increased my enjoyment.
> ...


i have these. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0723CYHPZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
i paid $8 more ($58)than what they are selling for today !


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I want those 3M radio headphones, but radio ads are torture, and Bluetooth seems complicated.


The bluetooth on my 3M is super simple. there is one button to turn it on/off. thats all you need. the button can also be used to change tracks, pause, etc, but i never do that. i just pull out my phone if i want to change something.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@FlowRider look at IsoTunes


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't usually use hearing protection while mowing as the mower is relatively quiet compared to everything else that I have. But for everything else(trimming, edging, blowing, verticutting……) I will use Surefire EP7's as they are very comfortable to wear and don't get in the way.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll be honest, my AirPod pros with the noise cancelling so a good job with the music while yard work and drown out pretty much everything to a degree you have to touch the mower to make sure it's still running.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Sometimes I do like music.

As a general rule I don't like to sit and read a book. But I'm a big fan of audio books because I work and listen at the same time. For this past year audio books have been my go to. I use my local library app that gives me access to the entire Ohio library system.

Sometimes it is books for entertainment and other times is is personal development, motivation, general knowledge, business development and learning.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

I listen to podcasts every time I fire up a motor. It makes the work go by so much faster, especially on our 100+ degree summer days. I have some old Etymotic wired earbuds with foam tips from 15 years ago, they block out all sound.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I ordered a set of these 3M WorkTunes Connect + Gel Ear Cushions to see how I like them.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I use Powerbeats Pro. They work really well. Listen to podcasts, playlists on the phone, etc.. I use them to workout in so, there dual use.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> @FlowRider look at IsoTunes


Thanks for the lead on those! I'll definitely check them out. :thumbup:


----------



## NYBandit33 (Sep 6, 2020)

Glad I saw this thread. Ive tried listening to music while mowing with my airpods and wired headphones but I need to put volume all the way up to hear it over the mower. Then all the noise gives me a headache and I take them out. Im going to try the harbor freight ear protection muffs over the earbud and see how that works. Im sure itll be an improvement. Those 3m worktunes looks really cool though.


----------

